# "Lower" Sigmoidoscopy



## Guest (Mar 22, 2002)

I have a lower sigmoidoscopy scheduled for May 22. The receptionist at the doctors office said that there will be no prep, which does not jive with what I have heard about a sigmoidoscopy. And what would they mean by "lower".Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I had a sigmoidoscopy a few months ago & was sent an enema to clear me out (I had to do this about an hr before the appointment). Apart fom not eating for 3 hrs before, that was the only 'prep'. The sigmoidoscope looks at the left side of the colon only, up to the splenic flexure. Perhaps a 'lower' sigmoidoscope' only goes halfway along that area.Hope it goes OK.


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Dear Marnie: I'd get back to your doctor about the prep. I'm not sure what is meant by "lower" but from my experience the area examined during any sigmoidoscopy should be clear. At minimum, you should be taking a suppository or Fleet enema prior to the exam.


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I just thought. In GI depts they do have shorter scopes that aren't flexible which GI's use to examine patients for inflammation. Perhaps this is what you'll experience. No prep is needed.I was nearly given one of these when I went for a follow up meeting but it was decided it wasn't needed.


----------

